# Howdy from Texas!



## rlmstock2006 (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a great site to be a member of!

I look forward to learning more tricks of the trade.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome, glad you found us.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, this is a great place ,you will enjoy it and learn alot ...and the people ? well what can I say ...the people here are simply the best .

Any questions ,ask away and someone will answer you ,see ya in the forums .


----------



## triple b (Sep 5, 2007)

Howdy,and welcome to SMF from a neighbour way up north in Canada!
Glad you found us.
Don't forget to sign up for Jeff's free 5 day ecourse.
We also love lots of pics of food and equipment!


----------



## rlmstock2006 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks!

I have outgrown my smaller wood smokers, and will be starting the building process of the new trailer smoker this week.

Feel free to point me in the direction of the proper forum for building one of these things!

I bought a 200 gallon tank and a very stout farm trailer for a whopping $200!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 5, 2007)

rimstock2006 - Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you with us. Sounds like you've gotten a pretty good start on a nice smoker. We don't actually have a section for projects, but you can use the *Wood Smokers* section to discuss your build and post the progress.

Looking forward to seeing your posts

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a great site to be a member of!
You sure got that rite .... welcome!!!!


----------



## vlap (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the smf!!! Glad to have you here...


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 5, 2007)

*Yes sir, welcome. Also, if you talk with Coley, he is a FUND of knowledge on a project such as yours. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome to smf.


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome from anothe noob. I've only been here a short time and I've learned quite a bit!! Glad you found us.


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome from another texan- waco here. lots of good info here.


----------



## low&slow (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome from yet another TX'n. Arlington here.


----------



## rlmstock2006 (Sep 5, 2007)

Little Elm here.

Might soon be Athens if my wife talks me into it!


----------



## meowey (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF the best BBQ site on the net


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to this great site.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello Texas, I know you're gonna enjoy this SMF. Plenty of friendly members who are wiilling to help you see the smoke.


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2007)

welcome to SMF from a nother texan well for the last ten years at least. You will enjoy this place very well. There is sooo much to learn here it boggles the mind..


paul from FT hood


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

welcome again again from another "displaced" or"misplaced"'texan


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Rimstock -

If you can't learn it here it can't be learned!


----------



## starsfaninco (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site from a former West Texan now living in the mesquite free (not a good thing) area of the country (Denver).  Good group of folks here and if it hasn't already been answered in another thread, or even if it has, I don't think there is a question out there that can't be answered here by this group.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 8, 2007)

I know everthing is bigger in texas been there what a great state.Did a t-shirt show near South Padre Island when the CAF was down there. Loved them Lone star Longnecks Good Brew. Post a lot of Pictures we love to see them
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi rlmstock2006!...Welcome Aboard the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad you're joined our little family!...
I think you're gonna like it here!...

Great score on the tank and trailer!!...Congrats!...

You might find some of the information in *This Thread* useful during your building process, and in other threads in the *Wood Smokers* section of the forums...

Again...Welcome to the SMF!...Glad to have you aboard!...


Until later...


----------

